# Sage Bambino Plus - Cleaning Shot Counter Method



## Peter Crox (May 4, 2021)

As a new owner of one of these machines, I have a query regarding how the machine decides it's done 200 shots and therefore forces a cleaning cycle.

Is pressing the 1 cup button for a manual shot counted as one shot, and pressing the two cup button counted as two shots ?

If so then, always using the 1 cup button for a manual shot would be preferable for those who want to minimize the frequency of the forced cleaning cycle.

For no particular reason, it has been my practice to use the two cup button because I was using the two cup unpressurised basket - but from a functional point of view when pulling a manual shot, the one cup button does the same thing.

As others have commented, the forced cleaning cycle does seem to have come up very rapidly but I guess the fact that I do an auto one cup flush with just water prior to and after my shot adds to the shot counter.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

I think the shot counter is based on number of shots pulled by the machine as a run so I don't think there will be any difference between using singles or doubles.

Whilst the forced cleaning cycle can be a pain - especially if it happens between shots I think it's a good function which should prolong the life of the machine. A lot of people would say 200 shots is too many to pull before cleaning and you should consider doing it weekly


----------



## Peter Crox (May 4, 2021)

I have to say that, although I have seen posts saying that they have had difficulties with the cleaning cycle - in my case I have had none.

Just followed the instructions in the manual using a single unpressurised basket and the blanking disc (which has no hole).

Letting the cleaning cycle do its own thing, it eventually finished and the supplied tablet was fully dissolved.

I only pull around 10 shots a week - so maybe a monthly clean would be appropriate ?


----------



## ting_tang (Jul 26, 2020)

I would say once in a 2 weeks is better. Do you remove the shower plate and wipe there? In 2 weeks even with 10 shots there can be noticeable amounts of bits and pieces, which have not been cleaned with a backflushing.


----------

